# Goldenseal/Oil of Oregano???



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tomorrow, will have been taking Goldenseal 10 days. Can I switch to Oil Of Oregano? I'm not down and out sick with a sinus infection but am barely hanging on. I've been using the Neti 2-3 times a day. That does help. But there's something out there that's really getting to me. If I had to guess I'd say ragweed.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

If your suspect of being allergic to ragweed... then goldenseal is NOT what you should be taking! 

Other than diet modification.. I don't know what I'd recommend, but I'd certainly do some research.

Here's one site that lists common foods that might set off ragweed reactions.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/79877.php

I take Oil of Oregano when I feel as though I'm coming down with a virus/bacterial infection, and, for a few days after to counter it. Works pretty good! Not sure if you have an actual sinus infection... or, your sinuses are just full from the allergy! 

The last time I had a sinus infection, I knew it was bacterial infestation, and I steamed with a few drops of the Oil of Oregano, for seconds, frequently the first few days until I got control of the infection... then along with the aid of drinking more kefir, allowed my body to take over the healing. When I felt pressure building, I'd steam with oregino, again. That stuff is potient! I only use it when I absolutely have to!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Step, thanks for your advice. How do you steam w/Oil of Oregano?


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

Put a few drops of Oregano Oil into a boiling pot of water. WARNING... that stuff is very strong, so don't put your face right on top of the steaming oregano water and make sure you close your eyes. 

For safety... TURN OFF the burner/fire, before you stand over the pot with your eyes closed.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Step said:


> If your suspect of being allergic to ragweed... then goldenseal is NOT what you should be taking!


Actually, most people who are allergic to ragweed do just fine on Goldenseal. It can effect you, but it's rare and you should start with a low dosage to be sure you're not one who reacts to it if you have a ragweed allergy. If you don't, then you're good to go.

I'm wondering if perhaps you weren't using a high enough dosage for a sinus infection. When you already have an infection, you should be using in the neighborhood of 500 mgs. by capsule form, or 1 ml of tincture - *3x a day*.

You can also take that amount of Goldenseal for up to 2 weeks. If you're dosage wasn't in the range above, I'd keep taking at that dosage for another 5 days. 

If it doesn't knock it out, then go the direction of another antibiotic that isn't as potent, but won't rob your body of Vitamin B. Good choices for your condition would be Echinacea (which is also an antiviral). After another 2 weeks, you can go back to the Goldenseal for another 2 weeks. If that doesn't work, it's time to call in the big guns and see either a traditional physician or with a homeopathic.

Also, you should be taking between 500-1,000 mgs. of Vitamin C and, in the neighborhood of 100-200 mgs. of Vitamin B Complex. This will aid the antibiotic/antiviral in doing their job.

Instead of the Oregano steam, I've found something that works for my family much better and isn't so overwhelming or harmful. It's a balm I make and you can use it as a steam (about 1 tsp. to 1 tablespoon in a bowl of boiling water (depends on how big your bowl is. Start small - you can always add more); then put a towel over your head and inhale deeply until no more steam remains), but then it will help you when you go to bed at night by putting some of the balm under and around your nose. It's also great for common colds or any time you have breathing problems. It's very easy to make in less than 5 min. I just call it 'Nose Balm'..lol:
Nose Balm
1 lb. of petroleum jelly (like Vasaline)
1 Tablespoon of Eucalyptus Oil
1 Tablespoon of Pine Oil
1 Tablespoon of Peppermint Oil

Melt the petroleum jelly and whisk in the oils. You can either put it in individual tiny tins or pour the whole batch into a tupperware container, etc. Let it sit until it cools and cover.​


----------



## susu (Sep 3, 2009)

the best thing I've ever done for pollen allergies is to take local bee pollen. its like taking allergy shots without the pain & expense. while it wont help you this season, find a local beekeeper & start taking it a few months before your allergy season starts....slowly, a pinch a day at 1st working up to a half teaspoon(no more than 1 teaspoon)/day. for symptom relief along with the neti pot & any other above advice that works for you, try stinging nettles(urtica dioica)..tea or tincture, as needed.

hope you're better soon...


----------



## burdock41 (May 6, 2008)

Iâm an herbalist and one of the positive products for sinus issues, besides neti pot, herbal medicine is finding a homeopathic nasal spray that you like and worksâ¦I was amazed about the power these sprays have. You have to be vigilante is taking them

Somebody mentioned bee pollen. They are right about using local pollenâ¦a lot of times it is in the refrigerated parts at the co-op. But, as far that I know it works only for allergies. A friend on mineâs husband stating taking, but it took a while before it helpedâ¦do not give up

I also use ACV for sinus conditions, plus Chinese medicine with acupuncture really does help!

Here is one of my herbal medicine/Native American herbal medicine teachers. 

http://www.matthewwoodherbs.com/

This link below is to Amazon and they have most of his books in print. My favorite is âThe book of herbal wisdomâ. The book âThe pratice of traditional herbal medicine:â¦â Is a really good book to really see why âtraditional herbal medicineâ is the best 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=matthew+wood


There is also Lise wolff http://www.herbalistlisewolff.com/index.html


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I take oil of oregano and olive leave extract - it knocks out ANYTHING that my family has had infection-wise, viral or bacterial. A friend of mine knocked out a proven case of strep with it! We also use netti pot, and steam teatments with oregano. My son went from packed sinuses - unable to breath or blow his nose to basically getting rid of all of it within five minutes of steaming. The stuff burns, but we make sure we inhale both through the nose and the mouth, deeply. It is VERY effective. 

Eating local, raw honey is also a method of helping with allergies. In the same line - drinking the milk of an animal (goat/cow) fed the source of allergen is also effective. These go along the lines of eating the local pollen.

Niki


----------

